

AVG Technologies CEO stepping down - rplnt
http://investors.avg.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=250967&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1793826&highlight=

======
johnx123-up
Little OT.. like I predicted over 1-year here in HN, the future of antivirus
will be crowdsourced as in SocialAV

